
Ask HN: Is there any scalable “blockchain”/cryptocoin? - wsieroci
Hi,<p>I am wondering if there is scalable cryptocurrency (maybe with smart contracts feature) having typical &quot;blockchain&quot; properties of trust?<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
companyhen
[http://Nebulas.io](http://Nebulas.io)

Uses something called "nebulas force (NF)" which is a self-evolving blockchain
(no hard forks). Created by co-founder of NEO, he started the project in 2016
and went to work on it full time early 2017 after implementing a blockchain at
Ant Financial (alibaba).

The testnet is out now and the mainnet is launching by end of Q1.

[https://nebulas.io/docs/NebulasTechnicalWhitepaper.pdf](https://nebulas.io/docs/NebulasTechnicalWhitepaper.pdf)

Very interesting project.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFB1b1hopmc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFB1b1hopmc)

^ Interview with founder of Nebulas

------
CryoLogic
IOTA is probably your best bet, although it is still in development.

HN loves to hate on it (probably because their funds are elsewhere), but if
you read through the whitepapers and the Github I think it is probably the one
of the most promising cryptos for actual real-world use.

Raiblocks would be my next guess.

------
ecesena
To my knowledge today the 2 best things are ripple and raiden on ethereum.

~~~
factorialboy
I think the recent "crypto kitties" issues highlighted some of the scaling
concerns of the Ethereum "virtual machine".

Ripple is centralized and can be argued is not even a blockchain.

Litecoin is fast AF but its the "younger sibling" of Bitcoin.

One to keep an eye on in 2018 in Cardano here's the introductory whiteboard
talk
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja9D0kpksxw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja9D0kpksxw)

~~~
wsieroci
Thanks! Seems interesting

------
miguelrochefort
\- RaiBlocks

\- IOTA

\- Hashgraph

~~~
boysabr3
The raiblocks White paper does an excellent job explaining why it (and other
DAGs) are scalable:
[https://raiblocks.net/media/RaiBlocks_Whitepaper__English.pd...](https://raiblocks.net/media/RaiBlocks_Whitepaper__English.pdf)

